# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Βοήθεια με Remote control αυτοκινήτου

## vismak

SOS
Γνωρίζει κάποιος να ελέγξει και να επισκευάσει το παρακάτω remote ?
Η βλάβη πιθανότατα προήλθε από κακή τοποθέτηση των μπαταριών.
Δυστυχώς απενεργοποιεί και το immobiliser του αυτοκινήτου με αποτέλεσμα να έχω μείνει χωρίς αυτοκίνητο
Δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο control και η αντιπροσωπεία δεν έχει ανταλλακτικά πλέον.
Εννοείται επί πληρωμή


IMG_20161129_161808.jpgIMG_20161129_161922.jpg

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

